# Delta meeting at jhegg's on Thurday, 3-3-05



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I will be hosting the Delta Agassi Four Curls chapter meeting (7:00 pm to whenever) on Thursday this week. The address is:

Jim Heggeness
2406 9-1/2 Street North
Fargo, ND 58103

From Hornbachers (at Northport), go 4 blocks west on 25th Avenue North to 9-1/2 Street North, thence south (take a right at 9-1/2 Street) three houses on your right (west side of the street). Or...come up to north Fargo on 10th Street until you get to 25th Avenue north, turn right (east) 1 block to 9-1/2 street and then go three houses south. I'll put out a few decoys to make it easy

I will also cook up something to munch on. Bring beverages if you want. All are welcome!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

:rollin: That a sign of a true Nodaker! dekes in the snow bank :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Curty,
Are you going to come up for our meeting? I can put you on the couch for the evening if you wish.
Jim


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

J,
I'll try to make it.....I have a meeting in Minneapolis at 1:00 on Thursday and it'll depend on how long it goes......hopefully I can make it....I've heard about you're wild game cooking.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

FH,
Stop by even if it's late. It's box wine Thursday!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys sound likea bunch of college guys.... Box Wine= terrible hang over!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I didn't even know you young guys even knew HOW to drink wine. I thought it was all woo-woos and Lite.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

What happens when 10 guys split 150 bucks worth of box wine? Hell I can't remember!!! :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

GB3,
You don't have to drink the whole box at one sitting, ya' know! :beer:

I'm thinking a "Black Box Cabernet" for us "experienced" (older) hunters and an inexpensive Sangria for you young pups!

Of course, all can enjoy the garlic, rosemary and basil infused olive oil marinated standing rack of pork loin and the obligatory "kabobs"!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Or they could just get their usual Schlitz Light!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Brad Hanson (Nov 13, 2004)

To all the team! I apologize that I have missed so many meetings! I really appreciate that fact you recognized the contributions that both Bob and Dan have put forth and elected them Chair and Vice Chair!!!!!!!!!! I will make the meeting tommorow night and still put forth as much effort as my job will allow! Thanks so much for all the hard work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Brad


----------

